# Jade Goody dies aged 27



## vocaltest (Mar 22, 2009)

So awful, on Mothers Day of all days. 

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Reality TV star Jade Goody dies

My heart goes out to her two little boys and her family.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 22, 2009)

How awful!  She is at peace now at least and my thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2009)

My condolences to her family


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have no knowledge of who she was...But her story was so sad and touching all at the same time.

Always so bad when there are small children left behind.


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2009)

^She's a British reality show star. She won one of the Big brother seasons (can't remember which one).


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2009)

I've no idea who she is, but may she rest in peace.  I hope her children will be well cared for and supported through this.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 22, 2009)

Rip Jade


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 22, 2009)

That's awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor children..my heart goes to them and her family.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 22, 2009)

People never cease to amaze me. The amount of people on my facebook who have updated their statuses along the lines of 'thats one less idiot in the world', or 'who gives a shit' is ridiculous. It amazes me how disrespectful people are.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_People never cease to amaze me. The amount of people on my facebook who have updated their statuses along the lines of 'thats one less idiot in the world', or 'who gives a shit' is ridiculous. It amazes me how disrespectful people are._

 
That is pretty disgusting.  It doesn't matter if someone likes her or not she is still human and deserves respect.  

I didn't know who Jade was until she got sick.  I know that she is in a better place know and my heart goes out to her family.  May she RIP.


----------



## user79 (Mar 22, 2009)

The media attention surrounding her disgusts me, sickens me tbh. It says a lot about our society that we focus on such an insignificant thing rather than on larger issues that desperately need more media attention. Yet the media decided to focus on some reality TV star who, imo, was a complete racist on one of the series. I'm not one to say that I'm glad she's dead or anything like that, but the public sympathy now shown toward her sickens me tbh. Yes, she died of cancer and that's not very nice, but there are other things that are more pressing in the world imo.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ I agree, but she used the media to further herself and to make shedloads of cash, so if anything, she courted publicity....effectively, she is a creation of the media....her career was created by television and upheld by the press. Without them, she is nothing....it was inevitable that this would continue until her death.

Also, she made a point of using this unfortunate circumstance, in her own words "to make as much money as possible to secure the future of" her sons, by giving "her last interview" for a high fee, selling rights to her wedding, and the christening she had in hospital, and allowing to be filmed for her documentary showing her battle with cancer. She wasn't complaining about media intrusion, that's for sure.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope she rests in peace... and her family get some privacy to grieve. 

I believe she was a good person, uneducated, quick to react and thoughtless at times but no worse than most people on this earth, her mistakes just happened to have been aired on TV. 

She fought her illness with every last bit of strength she had and did a great deal for cervical cancer awareness. She has my heartfelt respect.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The media attention surrounding her disgusts me, sickens me tbh. It says a lot about our society that we focus on such an insignificant thing rather than on larger issues that desperately need more media attention. Yet the media decided to focus on some reality TV star who, imo, was a complete racist on one of the series. I'm not one to say that I'm glad she's dead or anything like that, *but the public sympathy now shown toward her sickens me tbh*. Yes, she died of cancer and that's not very nice, but there are other things that are more pressing in the world imo._

 
Same, but I guess you just don't speak ill of the dead.....regardless of their status in life....


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_^^ I agree, but she used the media to further herself and to make shedloads of cash, so if anything, she courted publicity....effectively, she is a creation of the media....her career was created by television and upheld by the press. Without them, she is nothing....it was inevitable that this would continue until her death.

*Also, she made a point of using this unfortunate circumstance, in her own words "to make as much money as possible to secure the future of" her sons, by giving "her last interview" for a high fee, selling rights to her wedding, and the christening she had in hospital, and allowing to be filmed for her documentary showing her battle with cancer. She wasn't complaining about media intrusion, that's for sure*._

 
They paid her £700,000 for her last interview in OK magazine..

I agree i didn't like her as a person, especially in celebrity big brother, her along with her mom, Jo and Danielle were extremely rude to their fellow housemate.

Now she's at peace and no longer fighting, i hope she RIP, and i feel sorry for her kids.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 23, 2009)

People may say it was wrong of her to allow TV cameras, magazines etc into her life so freely and openly after she first found out she had cancer but in all honesty being on TV and in magazines has been a huge part of her life since Big Brother and I think it would have felt strange to her NOT to have them around.

It's unfortunate that she died so young and left two young sons behind, but I doubt that anyone but her family will remember her in 20 years time. I think is also quite sad since she craved the media spotlight.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

What I thought was sad was the play-by-play that the media gave us of her last moments. It was kind of disturbing that there was so much interest in the decay of her life. Just very sad. I don't know much about her, nor did I ever see the show with her on it, so I can't make a comment about her as a person but it is a sad way to die, and to have every moment of it broadcast to the world. But maybe she was considering her family's financial future? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May she rest in peace regardless.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

i also think it's disgusting the amount of day to day updates certain papers were doing. it's like it was a little mini soap opera or something. and yes i can understand her wanting to make money for her boys but honestly i think if i were in that position i'd say enough is enough. i'm pleased that she's brought so much attention to different types of cancer and how perhaps it would be a good idea to lower the screening age. but at the same time i can't help but think how hypocritial everybody is bieng. one minute everybody hates Jade and the next she can do no wrong.... her life was a circus and if she was happy with that... then great. but personally if i was dying i would stop all media attantion so i could spend my time with loved ones... minus cameras.

i do hope her littles boys are well looked after though. that's the saddest part that they've lost their mum so early in their lives.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

As much as I didn't/don't like her.. I think people forget the reality of it all. She was a young person with two young children, and a horrific thing happened to her. Yes, there are thousands of other people who die of cancer every year, but they aren't in the public eye like she was and they don't have the opportunity like she had to tell the world about it. She could and did 'exploit' (using that in the nicest way) her position where not only she was raising awareness of cervical cancer/donating money to Cancer Research, but also raising as much money as possible for her children for their future. She brought the real grim reality of cancer to life for the public at whole to see. Yes, she may have been an idiot and racist on Big Brother, but no one deserves to go through that or any form of cancer, no matter their history. The whole situation is very sad. 

And about the media? Correct me if I'm wrong but the only newspaper in the UK that had huge coverage of it all was The Sun (and maybe The Mirror but I'm not sure, I knew they battled for the coverage)... I don't call that a newspaper. I can't recall huge TV news articles on her apart from on Sunday when she died. I know OK! magazine had huge coverage on it all too. The media print these things because people will listen to them/read them and she knew this, and the money raised was used to secure her sons financial future. People forget that parents want to protect their children and they want them to do the best for them. Call me selfish, but I know if I was in her position I would have done exactly the same.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_What I thought was sad was the play-by-play that the media gave us of her last moments._

 
IA. The only reason I had any clue of who she is, was because of celebrity blogs/ shows documenting her struggle with cancer.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_People never cease to amaze me. The amount of people on my facebook who have updated their statuses along the lines of 'thats one less idiot in the world', or 'who gives a shit' is ridiculous. It amazes me how disrespectful people are._

 
I had so many of those comments too...Its so sad


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I have no clue who she was until I found out about her losing cancer battle about a month ago on facebook, but that's so sad for anyone to die, regardless of who there are and what their career was. Especially when she has two young boys and was married only a month.

My heart definitely goes out to her family. For anyone to lose someone is extremely hard and no one deserves that. I did see some of the peoples people posted on Facebook and I'm pretty shocked.


----------

